# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Column: voeten en houding. Blootsvoets over het strand lopen? Goed voor de stoelgang!

## peteroomens

Veel mensen hebben stoelgang problemen, ook wanneer ze verder gezond zijn. Met name regelmaat en consistentie zijn belangrijk. Natuurlijk kun je allerlei middeltjes slikken, maar veel hiervan kunnen op den duur tot irritatie leiden. Een belangrijk advies is het 'op tijd gaan' en 'er de tijd voor nemen'.
Er bestaat echter nog een natuurlijk middel: *blootsvoets langs het strand lopen*. En dan met name over ribbelige, voetzool prikkelende, gedeelten. Meestal waar het water zich net heeft teruggetrokken.
Heeft dit iets met voetreflexologie te maken? Ongetwijfeld. Is het wetenschappelijk bewezen? Nee, maar wel een persoonlijke ervaring over heel veel jaren.

Eén van mijn volgende columns gaat over de 'zin en onzin'van de voetreflexologie.

Tot de volgende keer,
Peter.

----------

